# How to calculate a CPP retirement pension



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have updated my article on how to calculate a CPP retirement pension, to include more information on how the child-rearing dropout works as well as details on how a disability pension affects the calculation and how applying after age 65 affects the calculation. 

Here is the link: http://retirehappy.ca/how-to-calculate-your-cpp-retirement-pension/


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Great article, @Dogger.

This calculation is very important for people (like me) that want to retire early (say, at age 55) instead of the standard retirement age (65).
One needs to have a good estimate on how much income one can expect from their CPP (starting at age 60), in order to make an informative early retirement decision.

I'm going to check out my CPP Statement of Contributions (SOC) and perform the calculation.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

avrex said:


> Great article, @Dogger.
> 
> This calculation is very important for people (like me) that want to retire early (say, at age 55) instead of the standard retirement age (65).
> One needs to have a good estimate on how much income one can expect from their CPP (starting at age 60), in order to make an informative early retirement decision.
> ...


avrex - If you want to balance your calculation with the estimates on the SOC, just end your contributory period the same month that the SOC was printed. That's the way that the SOC estimates work, which has the same effect as projecting future earnings based on your current lifetime average earnings. Then to see what the actual number will be, extend your contributory period to age 60 or 65 and fill in the intervening years with your estimated earnings for that period (if any).

Sometimes the results are similar, but if your future earnings are significantly different from your current lifetime average, the results can be quite different.


----------



## Markusos (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Would using these calculations give about the same as the estimated CPP amount that is on my Gov. of Canada account.

Thanks


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Markusos said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would using these calculations give about the same as the estimated CPP amount that is on my Gov. of Canada account.
> 
> Thanks


Using my calculations correctly will give you exactly the same as what is on your GOC account.


----------

